# Hedgehog booster?



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello :mrgreen: 
About a week ago or so I went to the pet store to get some stuff and saw this http://www.exoticnutrition.com/r00021.html
Its like this hedgie booster thing by exotic nutrition that has vitamins and minerals that supposedly they don't get or something. (i haven't bought it yet)
They said you sprinkle it on their food daily? :? 
Is it good to use or is it kind of useless or unsafe? Its not too expensive so if it sounds good to you I'll try it...
I wanted your guy's opinion on it!?  
Is it healthy for hedgies??? I'm no good at looking at the ingrediants...just a whole bunch of stuff i honestly can't pronounce


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

There is a lot of salt derivatives and sugars in it. I don't think it would be good for hedgies but hopefully there will be some more opinions on it


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It looks like a bunch of weird fillers and vitamins a hedgie would get from a decent cat food anyways. I think maybe it's only meant for hedgies that are fed a limited staple diet and need a supplement. IMO it doesn't look worth buying.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

It's corn and sugar and a multi-vitamin I agree that it is not worth buying.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

okay thanks!


----------

